# Food Recommendation



## Deesters (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi There,
I came across this forum while looking for info on what to feed my dog and was wondering if you could offer me some advice.
Last June my boyfriend and I adopted an Irish Wolfhound cross from the Humane Society. On the recommendation of friends and from what I could find on-line, I started feeding him Orijen's Adult. He was very under weight, he's gained weight (went from 46 lbs to 70 lbs), his coat is shiny and soft now. Only thing is, he's had very soft stools. We originally thought it was from malnutrition, then when he was neutered he got an infection and was on antibiotics so we thought it could be that. In September we did a fecal test for Giardia which was negative. His stool is still soft, he got his annual work up last week, we tested for Giardia again and it was negative again. Our vet recommended a food change, he said he feeds his dog Science Diet but after looking at the ingredients I don't want to go there. 
I really love the ingredients in Orijen's and I've heard that a grain free food is best but obviously we need to try something else.
I was looking at Acana thinking maybe less protein might help (??) but I'm confused as to why with grain free line (Prairie is what our food store offers) is more expensive AND you have to feed more... when the ingredients seem to be *not quite* as good as Orijens. 
Anyone have any suggestions? Should also mention we have previously tried him on the Orijens red meat food but he was allergic.
Our local store offers: Acana, Before Grain (salmon), Core Original, Fromm, Honest Kitchen, Innova (adult & large breed), Now, Orijen, Simple Solutions (duck & venison), Solid Gold Hound, Wellness & Wolf King.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

First, I think you should look at how much you're feeding. I've seen dogs that really had to move down to Acana, but most of the time, the loose stools come from overfeeding. Are you following the feeding guidelines or feeding a bit less? With Orijen Adult, my Golden (pretty active and 79 lbs) is supposed to get at 3 1/4 cups bare minimum according to the guidelines. But, on Orijen I fed him 2 2/3 - 2 3/4 cups (not too often) and he was perfectly fine.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Overfeeding could be it, but it seems that Orijen is pretty rich for a lot of dogs. 

When I fed kibble, I had good luck with Wellness CORE. I had tried Orijen and my dogs didn't handle it well, too rich. 

Pricing may be due to where it comes from, I believe Acana is from Canada?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Overfeeding could be it, but it seems that Orijen is pretty rich for a lot of dogs.
> 
> When I fed kibble, I had good luck with Wellness CORE. I had tried Orijen and my dogs didn't handle it well, too rich.
> 
> Pricing may be due to where it comes from, I believe Acana is from Canada?


Acana and Orijen are both lines from Champion Petfoods in Canada.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

On Orijen, my 80 pound dogs each got 2 cups a day and they did great on that. It really could be that you are feeding a bit too much and that is what makes him have soft stools. 

However, my one dog can't eat Orijen at all and can only eat EVO. Orijen has an ingredient that she is allergic too. You could try feeding less, and if that doesn't work, move to another grain free food. Some dogs just can't handle all the ingredients in Orijen, not necessarily the 'richness' of it.


----------



## Deesters (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, sorry I should have mentioned what we're feeding him. He's a pretty active dog and he's getting 2 1/4 cups per day (split into 2 feedings). 
I'm in Canada (Ontario); the Orijen Adult is $36.49 for 7kg bag and the Acana Prairie Harvest is $43.99 for 7kg.

Thanks Northwoods10, I'll have a look at the Wellness


----------



## Deesters (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry Chowder we posted at the same time. I think I can get EVO too at a different store I'll have a look as well.
Perhaps I am feeding too much... maybe a silly question but I'd be afraid of feeding him to little as well? I'm not sure what would be considered very active, he goes out twice a day min 30-40 minutes each and it's always a lot of running and playing, large hills, we jog with him also. Once weather gets warmer he swims as well.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

As far as feeding too little, his body will let you know. If he starts looking a little thin then you know you need to feed more. Start out with a minimal decrease, maybe an 1/8 or 1/4 cup at a time. That may be just enough to make a difference in the stool.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thats odd that acana is more expensive, in the states its cheaper then orijen. You might also want to look into horizon legacy and petcurean Go! endurance, both of those are made in canada.


----------



## Deesters (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks so much for the info and advice. I was confused as to why the price difference as well; it's only the grain free ones that are pricier then Orijen. I emailed Champion to find out and she said it shouldn't be higher so perhaps it's just my pet store. The lady at Champion also said it can happen if fed too much but said the amount I'm feeding looks right on target for him so it might be that it's just too rich for him so suggested I try the Acana. Either way, I figured it wouldn't hurt to cut down a bit so this morning I fed him a little less. To start I'll just go down 1/4 cup per day as suggested.
I've also been reading around the raw diet section on here and am toying with the idea of going in that direction. It seems a little daunting but I'm sure out of curiosity I checked kijiji out and found someone between my home and work that sells boxes of meat and organs for feeding RAW! Still have much reading to do... I'm also concerned with my dog dragging raw meat around my newly renovated home LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Deesters said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've also been reading around the raw diet section on here and am toying with the idea of going in that direction. It seems a little daunting but I'm sure out of curiosity I checked kijiji out and found someone between my home and work that sells boxes of meat and organs for feeding RAW! Still have much reading to do... I'm also concerned with my dog dragging raw meat around my newly renovated home LOL


It's alot easier than it seems! I was also worried about the mess, but it really hasn't been an issue.


----------

